# What to do w/ old equipment?



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I've been cleaning out my closet and so far I've got 3 boxes of old aquarium equipment piled up. I'm talking old-school HOB's and air pumps so old I can't even tell what brand they are anymore.

What do you guys do with your old equipment? 

I've set aside some things for my club's annual auction, but there's more stuff that kinda works, just not in the prettiest shape. Are they worth salvaging? Or am I just being a pack rat?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Pack Rat. 

Want a membership card?


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

Seriously though - why is that? Is this like the only hobby that amasses so much just "stuff"? I went to my storage unit the other day and found a box - A very LARGE box of tank stuff. Air pumps, bubblers, even medicines I never used...Where is it all supposed to go? Better yet- What was I thinking?


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

If it might not be worth selling then put it up on craigslist for free - somebody will take it in no time.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Craigslist! What a great idea!

Thanks Carl!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Or Freecycle!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Cheap people like me find used parts appealing, especially free 

A used filter would be great for someone young getting into the hobby. That's one less thing they have to buy. An auction would be good to help raise club fund money. You could take 1/2 and give the other 1/2 to the club or something.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I freecycled some used aquarium supplies and was flooded with replies. There definitely are a lot of people who'd be willing to take your old stuff.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

> A used filter would be great for someone young getting into the hobby.


 I agree Totally, youger members here, and also members who really dont have a whole lot of money to set aside for this hobby but would like to be involved. This def. isnt one of the cheapest hobbies But when we have old equiptment I think we would be able to help those out who arnt looking to spend a lot of money get a nice tank set up to enjoy and tinker with  I have a bunch of cleaning to do in the basement... hobby stuff all over I might as well take advantage of giving the gift on


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

I save EVERYthing. I am still running pumps bought 35 years ago (they haven't given out yet!). Those brass valves are worth their weight in gold compared to the junk plastic ones made today.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

......build a Time Machine 

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I usually trash, sell, or give it away depending on what it is ...


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sarah,

You can try to donate them to the local schools. Alot of teachers in the elementary and even older ages will put up a tank for their students. It is a good learning experience.


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey, I got tons of stuff. I have a couple or 3 hang on back bio wheel filters. I loved them untill I started the CO2 thing. I have about 3 heaters laying around too. Hoods with lights the low watt stuff that comes with a tank. Gaudy decorations, bells wheels and stuff my wife and kids picked out and I took years to slowly get it outta the tanks. It was harder to get the bell out than getting ride of BBA. 

Rick


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i also got a 40 gallon reptile tank laying on the storage room, gonna throw it away after this month when i clean the storage room, it takes so much space.

I already posted it at Craiglist just in case


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I agree Totally, youger members here, and also members who really dont have a whole lot of money to set aside for this hobby but would like to be involved. This def. isnt one of the cheapest hobbies But when we have old equiptment I think we would be able to help those out who arnt looking to spend a lot of money get a nice tank set up to enjoy and tinker with I have a bunch of cleaning to do in the basement... hobby stuff all over I might as well take advantage of giving the gift on


 Ditto.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You all can donate some stuff to me. =P


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

can i post a Donation or Sale thread for Live Fish at Craiglist?


----------



## bigdaddytank (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm just getting back into things and have blown the dust off my 110 thats been empty for years and dug out some box's of old stuff. I knew all the old equipment I had was not going to work and I had a very old 55 gallon tank full of parts at my parents house in their basement that I never moved with me. I gave the 55 and all the old equipment to my cousin who is helping me with my tank, the tank is almost as old as he is lol. He wanted to get into the hobby and I saw it as a chance to help him out and get him started. I'm all for promoting and helping spread the joy of the hobby.
I did find a all in one filtration setup that I do not remember who made it. It had a chamber for a wet dry filter with ceramic rings, a mechanical sponge filter, a built in heater and pump all in a thin black case that mounted inside the tank. Does anyone remember these?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Cooper, I believe you can. I've seen live aquarium fish for free or for a fee on Craigslist without the posts being flagged. Some say the fee is so the fish won't be feeders. One good idea was the person with the fish required the purchaser to describe the tank setup the fish was going to go into - at least that way you'd have more control over the conditions your fish go to.

What fish are you planning to find a new home for?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Actually, I need some air pumps


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

3 Gold Gouramis
2 Pearl Gourami
1 Blue Gourami
1 chiclids


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Darn it Cooper, I wish you where closer - I'd take the Gourami. All of them. I hope you can find them a good home. I shouldn't have asked, I wouldn't regret not being able to get them.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Darn it Cooper, I wish you where closer - I'd take the Gourami.


Ha! I would take the 40 gallon tank! One of us should drive to California! Where the heck is Covina?


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

We should organize an underground railroad for equipment/fish. who's going where and what needs a ride.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes! That's exactly what we need as the stuff I want is never nearby. The only problem is it would be a loooong trip for poor fish and shrimp. Great for equipment and plants though. Dealing with people from the forum you'd know that the recipient would be appreciative.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol. I need a larger tank. <- California. =P


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

*very good question*

what sort of luck have people had selling stuff on craigslist? in particular, i have a 50 gallon tank and your typical black oak stand for it. i have HOB filters, bubblers, UGFs (so useless for planted tanks), decorations, glass tops, some light fixtures... i'd love to get this extra 50 gallon and the few BOXES of stuff out of the house. heck... even after i get rid of this stuff, i'll STILL have too much clutter!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I know I've bought a few things that way.

Also, if any of it isn't really worth $$, but someone may take it for free, list it on Freecycle.org.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I have a hood and some filters and heater that woule fit a 20L or a 29. My inlaws want a tank, so I will probably get them a tank for christmas and use some of my old equipment on it for them.


----------

